# Braune Haut --> Blasse Haut



## unleashed (27. Juni 2004)

Hy, 

ich suche schon seit einer ganzen Weile nach einer Möglichkeit, sonnengebräunte Haut realistisch auf Winterniveau zu blässen. Ich hab auch schon die Suchfunktion des Forums verwendet, leider hab ich immer nur Anleitungen gefunden um die Haut etwas zu bräunen. Nun sollte man meinen das sei kein Problem die Technik umzukehren, haut aber leider nicht hin . Habs selbst auch schon mit Tonwertkorrektur und Gradiatonskruven versucht, aber irgendwie sieht das Bild dann überbelichtet aus, die Haut ist zwar schön hell aber realistisch schaut sie trotzdem nicht aus. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, danke im Vorraus für eventuelle Antworten,

leash


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2004)

Mit ein bisschen arbeit hilft der 'abwedeln' pinsel


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juni 2004)

Außerdem kannst du auch mit Masken arbeiten, damit nicht das gesamte Bild heller wird. Wir hatten mal einen netten Thread zu einem ähnlichen Thema. Vielleicht holst du dir dort ein bischen Inspiration (auch wenn es dort mehr ums Bräunen geht ... einfach das Gegenteil machen):

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133879&


----------



## Senfdose (27. Juni 2004)

also wie oben gesagt  Hautpartien freistellen! Maskieren Gradi anwenden!  Wichtig ist die Haut vom Rest zu trennen! 


Gruss Senf


----------

